
Google adds SOS Alerts in Search and Maps to provide users with crisis information - tareqak
https://www.blog.google/products/search/helping-people-crisis/?q=1
======
tareqak
I got the headline from Techmeme: _Google adds SOS Alerts in Search and Maps
to provide users with information in a crisis_ , but I had to shorten mine to
fit the 80 character title limit. The original title is _Helping people in a
crisis_ , which is appropriate in a blog post, but it does not provide enough
context for readers on HN.

There was a previous submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846530)

